# is there any way of playing dvd's or movies on a 2012 cruze with nav?



## inkspot1967 (Sep 10, 2012)

just like the title says anyway of palying video or dvd on 2012 nav system?


----------



## Cruzado (Sep 9, 2012)

inkspot1967 said:


> just like the title says anyway of palying video or dvd on 2012 nav system?


I too was curious about this. Mine has a picture viewer via the usb port. I would seem possible if one has a dvd player with usb out. Havent tried the picture thang yet though....


----------



## inkspot1967 (Sep 10, 2012)

hmmm i have a dvd/cd rom for my netbook thats usb i wounder if that will reconize it and work. i will try it after my Gf gets back with my cruze.

i do hope someone else has figured something out it sucks they didnt add the dvd like the 2011 has on it.


----------



## inkspot1967 (Sep 10, 2012)

well that didnt work and now my usb 16g says it does not support it.....:dazed052::dazed052::dazed052::dazed052::dazed052::dazed052:


----------



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

My 2012 can do it, but it's an aftermarket system.

Then again I would never do it when driving.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

inkspot1967 said:


> just like the title says anyway of palying video or dvd on 2012 nav system?



inkspot1967,
The infotainment system can only play back .mp3 and .wma files from a USB drive. When a device is not supported, the message “No supported data found. You can safely disconnect the device” appears. I hope this helps! If you have any other questions please feel free to contact me anytime.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## akrupocin (Mar 4, 2012)

Is there a way we can install the cd/dvd combo from non US Cruzes that have the dvd playback option?


----------

